

Ask HN: Full-text search of Unix files? - bravura

I have a lot of notes organized as text files in a directory hierarchy on my Unix machine. I would like to index and search these notes, using full-text search and approximate matching (so grep does not suffice). I prefer a command-line utility. I am looking for a simple application that works out-of-the-box, no fuss, no muss, so something like Lucene seems overblown. Any suggestions?
======
timf
See if Beagle fits for you (it can do stemming, for example).

<http://beagle-project.org/Searching_Data>

There's a commandline interface to it. I'm not a beagle user myself, but it
looks like something you should at least check out.

------
gtani
edit(I'm assuming, since i'm always wallowing in python or rails, that google
desktop, regain, don't have the control over stemming and tokenization that
you want...)

here's regain

<http://regain.sourceforge.net/>

to my knowledge, Aksyonoff's sphinx only hits mysql and postgres.

The ferret lib for ruby lists this funcitonality, i haven't tried it

<http://datanoise.com/articles/2006/9/5/fun-with-ferret>

------
lazyant
A few years ago I wrote a little script for what you're describing or similar
(but very simple, no indexing) using a Perl module for fuzzy/approximate
matching; I think it was this one: <http://search.cpan.org/~jhi/String-
Approx-3.26/Approx.pm>

